# A new pen making technique.



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a vinyl sign cutter and do a few small vinyl sign jobs.

A while back I was cleaning up around the sign machine and felt really badly about just throwing away all the small scraps of various colors of sign vinyl. For some reason, I just put all the scraps in a box and took the down to the pen shop.

I make pens mostly from PR, Alumalite and other "alternative materials". Almost all of these materials require "painting" pen tubes. As luck had it, I was making a pink and white swirl PR pen and had run out of pink paint!

Sitting there kinda miffed, I decided to have a beer. I walked over to the shop refrig and on top of the fridge was the box of vinyl with pink right on top! YOU KNOW WHERE THIS STORY IS GOING!

I decided, "what the heck" so I used the self adhesive vinyl to "paint" the pen tube. IT WORKED FLAWLESSLY. Actually, better than flawlessly.

Most kit manufactures seem to allow for "slop" in thier drill bit recomendations. So, I usually put a caliper on the tube and use that sized drill bit and then run a rat tail file inside the blank until I get the fit I want.

With the vinyl, the little bit of extra thickness allows me to use the kit mfg. recommended drill bit and the vinyl wrap makes a very tight fit. JUST BE SURE TO DRY FIT THE TUBE BEFORE GLUEING!

The vinyl has some sort of reaction with the CA used to glue in the tube (you chemists help me out here) and makes a super tight bond.

My "paint job" is now always even and flawless and there is no wait time for drying! And vinyl comess in every color and many even have designs that add interest to a "transparent" blank (use Sumo or other clear glue here).

I HAVE EVEN USED THE VINYL AS A TUBE COLORANT UNDERNEATH EMBEDDED ITEMS....SO FAR NO PROBLEMS. But, I want to send some vinyl to Don Ward, Curtis, JohnU and Bruce119 for independent confirmation or rejection of using it on embedded things. JUST THINK OF THE POSSIBILITES IF THIS WORKS UNDER SKINS AND FEATHERS!

Now for the best part! IT'S FREE. Almost every town in America has at least one vinyl sign shop (I live in a tiny town and we have 5 shops). THEY WILL LIKELY GIVE YOU ALL THEIR SCRAPS!

I'll try to post pictures next week.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would love feedback from others who decide to try this, especially skin casters.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, that explains it! 
You had alluded to this in another post ... now I understand.


----------



## el_d (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, That's a great idea you stumbled upon. I suppose the CA would "melt" the Vinyl the same way it works on certain paints. I would love to see that under some snake skins. I Always have the paint start to "melt" under my snakes. Keep us informed with the progress Andy


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like it would work well on all castings as long as the PR ot Alumilite won't react on the vinyl.....Hmmmmm! theres a sign shop not to far from me...


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a sea shell pen I made with "Cobalt Blue" vinyl. The vinyl sure makes putting sea shells on a tube easier as CA melts paint! It was then cast in Silmar 41.

Sorry for the crappy photo.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Roy, I didn't mean to exclude you when I mentioned that I wanted other to try this. They were just people I spoke to about it. I'd be happy to send you some vinyl if you'd like to try it. Just put in on a "carry" pen until I have independent confirmation that there are no "ill effects" from this methodology.

I have made quite a few "carry pen" gifts for folks that are hard on pens, just to see how they hold up. So far, so good, but as any good redneck engineer would, I want independent confirmation.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Additionally, most of the vinyl has a 1/2 grid on the back that makes exact cutting of the vinyl really easy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 29, 2010)

Andy, I for sure didn't feel excluded, not to worry  I'll go to my local sign shop and see if he will give or sell me some scrap to test. Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know how well it works/or not under cactus with PR....





PenMan1 said:


> Roy, I didn't mean to exclude you when I mentioned that I wanted other to try this. They were just people I spoke to about it. I'd be happy to send you some vinyl if you'd like to try it. Just put in on a "carry" pen until I have independent confirmation that there are no "ill effects" from this methodology.
> 
> I have made quite a few "carry pen" gifts for folks that are hard on pens, just to see how they hold up. So far, so good, but as any good redneck engineer would, I want independent confirmation.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Andy, I for sure didn't feel excluded, not to worry I'll go to my local sign shop and see if he will give or sell me some scrap to test. Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know how well it works/or not under cactus with PR....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It works well under Curtis's Blanks, but I still reverse paint the blank because of the 'Glue Bubble Syndrome" Any Suggestions?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 29, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, I for sure didn't feel excluded, not to worry I'll go to my local sign shop and see if he will give or sell me some scrap to test. Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know how well it works/or not under cactus with PR....
> ...


 
Curtis uses Alumilite I use PR, we'll see if theres a difference. Don Ward also uses PR (from the same place I get mine) so we'll see how they react with him also..
Have not found a way to hide any glue bubbles yet. I do tint my epoxy with the same paint I reverse paint the blank and it seems to eliminate most but still every once in a while I'll get the dreaded glue lines.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


 
Ditto on the paint and glue.  I assume you are getting Silmar 41 from U.S., same as me?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 29, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > PenMan1 said:
> ...


 

Actually no we get our PR from Composites One in Ft. Worth.


----------



## kennmack (Sep 29, 2010)

*another source of material*

I use to fly large scale racing RC airplanes. Most hobby shops sell covering for planes that seal to it's self with a heat gun or iron, you could cut the material, seal it and heat it up and it will shrink right up nice and tight like an electrical shrink material. They come it tons of color... they also sell a vinyl that comes with self sticking back, I use to run through my vinyl machine to make numbers, stickers, etc... comes in tons of colors as well. Just another idea. Hobby shops or online RC suppliers should have lots to offer, or if you know a RC flyer, chances are they will have left overs to give away for free.
Kenn


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

kennmack said:


> I use to fly large scale racing RC airplanes. Most hobby shops sell covering for planes that seal to it's self with a heat gun or iron, you could cut the material, seal it and heat it up and it will shrink right up nice and tight like an electrical shrink material. They come it tons of color... they also sell a vinyl that comes with self sticking back, I use to run through my vinyl machine to make numbers, stickers, etc... comes in tons of colors as well. Just another idea. Hobby shops or online RC suppliers should have lots to offer, or if you know a RC flyer, chances are they will have left overs to give away for free.
> Kenn


 

Ken:
You just stole my current invention. A shrink wrap "CA" finish. We are working hard on that. It's just not quite there yet. My product is similar to what you are talking about. I'll just leave it right there.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow -- thanks for the idea! I have a vinyl cutter and never thought of using vinyl that way. And it sure beats weeding!
Doug


----------



## el_d (Sep 30, 2010)

dgscott said:


> Wow -- thanks for the idea! I have a vinyl cutter and never thought of using vinyl that way. And it sure beats weeding!
> Doug



 Whatever!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lupe:
In sign making, the process of "peeling" the unwanted, unbacked and sticky vinyl away from the cut letters is called "weeding".  The process involves magnifying glasses, exacto knife and tweezers. It really is a dreadful task.

By cutting away more vinyl with the backing still in place (to save for the pen shop), the less "weeding" you have to do. I think this is what Doug was refering to.


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy, last weekend I used some of the shiny silver vinyl you gave me. I was concerned because I did not have any Sumo glue but used the CA.
Cast it in clear Silmar 41. 
I evidently did not have enuff CA covering the tube as one end blew out.
But the shiny vinyl looked really good in the part that remained.

Lee


----------



## phillywood (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy would the seam where the two pieces come to gether show or would it melt under the sumo glue?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Andy would the seam where the two pieces come to gether show or would it melt under the sumo glue?


 
Phillip:
The key here is your exacto knife skills. If you can cut a straght line (easy with the vinyls that have the cutting grid on the backing paper) the vinyl meets exactly and there is no seam.

Good luck.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 30, 2010)

kennmack said:


> I use to fly large scale racing RC airplanes. Most hobby shops sell covering for planes that seal to it's self with a heat gun or iron, you could cut the material, seal it and heat it up and it will shrink right up nice and tight like an electrical shrink material. They come it tons of color... they also sell a vinyl that comes with self sticking back, I use to run through my vinyl machine to make numbers, stickers, etc... comes in tons of colors as well. Just another idea. Hobby shops or online RC suppliers should have lots to offer, or if you know a RC flyer, chances are they will have left overs to give away for free.
> Kenn


 

You have a PM


----------



## moke (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait!!!....Did he say shop fridge?  With beer?
Moke


----------



## JohnU (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great Andy.  I tried the reflective vinyl tape once with stripes of other colors to replicate stripes on a local police car.  My results were not as positive as yours as the thin stripes melted and free floated away from the vinyl base color wrap. I'll have to try it again.  Maybe my sticky backing isn't as strong as the stuff you have.    I love the shell pen.  Nice work!


----------



## darcisowers (Sep 30, 2010)

my concern would be how well the vinyl sticks to the tube....or because it gets "eaten" by the CA, is this a non-issue?

otherwise, a GREAT idea.  now to contact my sign business friends for their scraps.  ;-)


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 30, 2010)

I have tried many times using pinstripes in my casting and the same results. The curl up from the heat. I was using the pinstripes used on automobiles because I thought that adhesive would be stronger but no luck. Working on a new method but require painting so I have put it on the side for now.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

darcisowers said:


> my concern would be how well the vinyl sticks to the tube....or because it gets "eaten" by the CA, is this a non-issue?
> 
> otherwise, a GREAT idea.  now to contact my sign business friends for their scraps.  ;-)



So far it has been a non issue. The vinyl sticks to the tube better than paint. With pinstripes, I leave them longer that the tube, use the stripes over another color of vinyl then tuck and adhere the stripe ends to the inside of the tubes. I haven't encountered the "curling" issue.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

The problem with automotive stripes is they are too thick AND have a protective tape over the top. This tape does cause me problems.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 30, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> The problem with automotive stripes is they are too thick AND have a protective tape over the top. This tape does cause me problems.


 
I don't know about the thickness part becaus I do not know the material you are using but the protective tape is pulled off the automotive stripes. All that is a clear protective tape. You need to show us some examples.   Picture is worth a 1000 words as they say.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

John: 
I'm working on the pictures. As you an tell by the photo in the post above, I am currently having camera issues.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 2, 2010)

I just cast another "clear" blank today with only vinyl on the tube to look for signs of the vinyl "bubble" or pulling loose. So far, so good. Again, I'm sorry for no pix, I'm still having camera problems. I will hopefully have the camera working by the first of the week.


----------



## paramount Pen (Oct 10, 2010)

*Logo's and slogans*

I've used logo's and letters under ca glue for company logo's and slogans with no problems.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 25, 2010)

The main problem I see is that if you need to paint the tube, then the blank must be somewhat transparent. Rather than paint the tube, I paint the inside of the blank, so that if there is a bubble in the glue, it won't be visible. I learned this early form an otherwise nice pen with a big bubble visible through the acrylic blank. 

Dan


----------

